# What do you masturbate to? And how often?



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I need at least 30-mins-1 hour for an average good session - I believe in heavy stimulation, hands-free, mental control, new technique. If it is porn, it is audio porn/coital sounds, phone sex. I love a good voice. I get off crazy well with phone sex. If it is visual porn, it varies. Sometimes just solo-masturbation female or male, to more extreme things, if it is 'studio' porn at all - it is only something very something very kinky or bizarrely slow-erotic. Ex; a woman being tied to a chair in a dungeon and force-cumming via Hitachi. 

If there is no external visual stimulus, I use past experiences/past sex memories - but I usually cut their face out of it. Crazy session(s) where I have lot's of time, I am talking 2 hours, I dress myself up in something kinky. A lingerie, or heels, a latex, a mask/full enclose myself in a hood, or something of the like, and get very turned on by this alone, then masturbate in it without anything else. The arousal is different.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Neokortex said:


> Big tits (slim body) and non-commercial porn.


If I can see her ribs, she's too skinny.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> It depends, I'm picky about things being "believable" and "realistic" (the latter both objectively, and subjectively as in something I would actually be into IRL). So any number of things could turn me off in porn or any other erotic content, including kinks I'm not into, women that I think look too "fake" or otherwise unattractive, general fake acting, guy enjoying it more than the girl...etc. [...] also have dominant tendencies so it can be challenging to find something suitable. As in I prefer content with submissive type women but if they start saying "daddy" or referring to themselves as little girls, or talking about being in pain and crying..etc., it weirds me out. lol.


Same here. I dunno if it's E1 related but the ridiculous amount of make-up, cosmetics and artifice involved with capturing sex annoys me as hell. Hence, I stick to r/gonewild or there could be a better one, r/normalnudes in which unfortunately men overpopulate the female posts but at least they try to forego lens distortion.


> [...] it seems like I have to filter through a lot of femdom, BDSM, ageplay, etc. type things that I'm just not into...[...] having to filter through so many things can be a mood killer. lol. Usually every day to every other day (I've noticed it's less often the busier I am during the day). [...]models and stuff like others have mentioned [...] doesn't really work. It's a bit too...static.. I like to see desire and *a bit of frustration*.


Yeah, it is a mood killer... too bad they don't have the proper indexing because real sex with real people can be sooo interesting. When you see their personalities involved. I have some culled and I enjoy the most when they also talk with each other beyond the silent gymnastics. What's it called? Literature porn? Women read parts from a book while stimulated from underneath... and they kept losing control - there you have the frustration, the female "struggle."


ninjahitsawall said:


> I can find something eventually, but it's such a waste of time. [...] free porn is basically the underbelly of the internet, so you have to do a ridiculous amount of filtering.


Yeah, it is a waste of time. I keep collecting and it's still not enough. Problem is, they don't allow the separation of commercial and non-commercial porn because they gotta advertise the former. There's this lovehomeporn.com but it's pay-per-view; however, there's a growing collection of them elsewhere.


Mmmm said:


> So many things to chose from, but if I'm watching sex, than it has to be real people, no fake pornos. So an example of that would be *Gigolos on Showtime*. I like the stories even if they are paying for sex, it's real life.


Wut??? Now, from the retrospect of #metoo, this show is entirely unfathomable. DDDD


> A turn on for me is having a strong capable man at my mercy. The only fictional scene that has come close for me, is in *the Handmaids Tale* where June pulls Nick's hair & gives him a hand-job, then rides him, until he can't go on anymore.
> * *


Yeah, that's sthing INTJs may be into.


> I probably do it 2 to 3 times per week but when I do, it can last anywhere from 4 to 12 hours straight with maybe a water break. When I have that need, it can be insatiable. :crazy:
> 
> I love stuff like this too, sooo hot:
> * *


What do you mean last from 4 to 12 hs? The after effect? I too have days when the afterbuzz is just not willing to wear off... crazy. Or do you mean you masturbate that long only with a "water break?" (=toilet break?) This other stuff, on the other hand, seems to mushy for an INTJ, to me. Romance movies. The Handmaid clip was more of an E8 woman bossing an E9 whimpy guy. It's just like as you put it, she's got agency over him, she is the one riding him, not the other way around.


Ecchi said:


> If I can see her ribs, she's too skinny.


Try u/littlebitdramatic.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

My fantasies, but masturbation is gross so I prefer to abstain usually.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Yuno said:


> I don't masturbate. I'm demisexual. Personally, I can't get even aroused without having deep emotional bond with someone.


Same 

Masturbation no. But always somebbody to mast me. 


This thread is weird. 



Goodbye.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

In perusing this thread I realize how much I think of you. I wonder if you should feel flattered. Let me know if you'd like to meet under the arbor ... in the garden.:wink:


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Neokortex said:


> Wut??? Now, from the retrospect of #metoo, this show is entirely unfathomable. DDDD
> 
> Yeah, that's sthing INTJs may be into.
> 
> What do you mean last from 4 to 12 hs? The after effect? I too have days when the afterbuzz is just not willing to wear off... crazy. Or do you mean you masturbate that long only with a "water break?" (=toilet break?) This other stuff, on the other hand, seems to mushy for an INTJ, to me. Romance movies. The Handmaid clip was more of an E8 woman bossing an E9 whimpy guy. It's just like as you put it, she's got agency over him, she is the one riding him, not the other way around.


Why would the gigolos show have any conflict with the MeToo movement? They are being paid to provide a service. 

Also INTJ's can be romantic, any type can be really. I also like sensuality when it comes to sex, as in the example I posted. However, that doesn't make me any less INTJ. We all have our own preferences. And yes, I did mean I can pleasure myself for hours, I just lose track of time.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't masturbate to videos or pictures like some teenage boy


however, I do enjoy amateur videos where the woman actually cums


her vocalizations especially are arousing af



that, btw, is the problem with porn...women there obviously fake it...it's a turnoff


----------



## elevatorman (Mar 29, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> I don't masturbate to videos or pictures like some teenage boy
> 
> 
> however, I do enjoy amateur videos where the woman actually cums
> ...


I'm going to disagree with you about masturbating to videos and pictures. It has nothing to do with maturity or age. 

But, I agree that most of porn is fake and just people doing their jobs, so it certainly isn't much of a turn on unless it's more realistic, which you just need to look for. Like your example of true amateur. Real orgasms are so much better.


----------



## managua tarantella (Jan 23, 2019)

I have my novels


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Just some of my Favourite porn stars, Nadia White, Darla Crane, Alexis Texas, Alessa Savage
how often ?? whenever I feel like it. The older I get the less I masturbate


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

I used to use my NSFW Reddit feed a few times a week. I haven't looked at porn or masturbated since I came out. Which was about a month ago. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

The mechanical process of stimulation. And dunno. Probably once every two months or so.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Mmmm said:


> Why would the gigolos show have any conflict with the MeToo movement? They are being paid to provide a service.


not the gigolos but the idea that their clients allow it to be filmed for TV. All the new PC "activists" today would think there was some untold, underlying scheme, perhaps these women were very poor or sex trafficked and only agreed in being filmed to make quick buck. I haven't seen the show but that's what the current zeitgeist suggests as an impression of the show's overall idea. 


> Also INTJ's can be romantic, any type can be really. I also like sensuality when it comes to sex, as in the example I posted. However, that doesn't make me any less INTJ. We all have our own preferences.


I was riffing on a previous statement of your preferences:


Mmmm said:


> So many things to chose from, but if I'm watching sex, than *it has to be real people, no fake pornos*. [...] A turn on for me is having a strong capable man at my mercy. The only fictional scene that has come close for me, is in *the Handmaids Tale* [...]
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


... that the irony is, no matter how realistic we want to be, ultimately, porn is pleasurable when it is fiction from a safe distance. In the Handmaid's tale because the guy doesn't break the woman's power over him and in the other one because the guy is eternally loyal and reserved with his instincts (neither overwhelming her, nor turning cold).


> And yes, I did mean I can pleasure myself for hours, I just lose track of time.


But c'mon, twelve hours is crazy!! How many romantic soaps do you devour to keep your inspiration that long up?


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Neokortex said:


> not the gigolos but the idea that their clients allow it to be filmed for TV. All the new PC "activists" today would think there was some untold, underlying scheme, perhaps these women were very poor or sex trafficked and only agreed in being filmed to make quick buck. I haven't seen the show but that's what the current zeitgeist suggests as an impression of the show's overall idea.


 :idunno:



Neokortex said:


> I was riffing on a previous statement of your preferences:
> ... that the irony is, no matter how realistic we want to be, ultimately, porn is pleasurable when it is fiction from a safe distance. In the Handmaid's tale because the guy doesn't break the woman's power over him and in the other one because the guy is eternally loyal and reserved with his instincts (neither overwhelming her, nor turning cold).


Well, it feeds into the fantasy of what we would like, the perfect scenario, if you will. In my case, one where I'm "in control" & the other where it's more of a sensual seduction. It all depends on my mood.



Neokortex said:


> But c'mon, twelve hours is crazy!! How many romantic soaps do you devour to keep your inspiration that long up?


I know, my libido can be insatiable, hence the :crazy:. In those long sessions I've come so many times, I lose count. But I don't always have to be watching something. The selective videos I do save, are just to get my imagination started, or in some cases I just need a visual, to finish. I don't watch 12 hours of whatever. :bored: I'm hard pressed to find things I like, so I visualize my own fantasies. Sometimes I like to use audio aids too. I'm sure if I had an SO, he'd be worn out. :laughing:


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Mmmm said:


> Well, it feeds into the fantasy of what we would like, the perfect scenario, if you will. In my case, one where I'm "in control" & the other where it's more of a sensual seduction. It all depends on my mood.


That's the problem with the current "Y generation" and newer ones. I'm also part of it. We all say as you do:


Mmmm said:


> it has to be real people, no fake pornos.


but when it comes to real relationships, gaaawd it's so hard to come down to earth. Gaaawd, our egos are so in the way of compromising with a flesh-and-blood partner. And sometimes I go in the abstract libertarian mindset and wonder if our species is even ready (in terms of evolution) for "egalitarian" heterosexual relations. If it is, at all, meant to work out right at this point. - if nature has meant it. Culture, on the other hand, is all about enterprising the species' survival and advertising over these evolutionary flaws. Sometimes I think death is way more easier than finding a "lasting" partner or a job these days.


> I know, my libido can be insatiable, hence the :crazy:. [...] I'm hard pressed to find things I like, so I visualize my own fantasies. Sometimes I like to use audio aids too. I'm sure if I had an SO, he'd be worn out. :laughing:


Yeah, I wouldn't last 12 hours, either. Neither am I sure if I am someone else's "hidden gem" or "perfect match," "out there," to which they are "hard pressed to find" - perhaps no one is.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm rarely turned on by porn, so in most cases, nothing ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Neokortex said:


> That's the problem with the current "Y generation" and newer ones. I'm also part of it. We all say as you do:
> but when it comes to real relationships, gaaawd it's so hard to come down to earth. Gaaawd, our egos are so in the way of compromising with a flesh-and-blood partner. And sometimes I go in the abstract libertarian mindset and wonder if our species is even ready (in terms of evolution) for "egalitarian" heterosexual relations. If it is, at all, meant to work out right at this point. - if nature has meant it. Culture, on the other hand, is all about enterprising the species' survival and advertising over these evolutionary flaws. Sometimes I think death is way more easier than finding a "lasting" partner or a job these days.
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't last 12 hours, either. Neither am I sure if I am someone else's "hidden gem" or "perfect match," "out there," to which they are "hard pressed to find" - perhaps no one is.


You went deep there, I thought we were just talking about masturbation. Ok, I concede to your discussion. The "perfect scenario" I mentioned is only for fantasy, carried out by self-pleasure, which is commonly a solo activity. I never have expected to find the perfect person, or even the perfect relationship, because it doesn't exist. I do believe that we can have a relationship where equality of rights is possible, although I don't subscribe to any political philosophy on the matter. Ideally for me, any intimate relationship would be a partnership, where we work together, so that no one burdens the other. 

As a Gen-Xer I might be a bit cynical in my view of romantic relationships now, because they seem to be so complicated. However, deep down I still hope for a relationship with someone who can treat me with respect, consideration, honesty, & kindness. Obviously, I would never expect an SO to engage in sexual activity for hours on end, I just want a sexually compatible partner. Again I agree, that's easier said than done. Thus the only activity that can quench my need at this time, would be the topic of this thread.

Edit: I should have mentioned, I never expect something from an SO that I'm not willing to give in return.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Helium-filled tweezers frozen in mid-flight.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Once a month to a few times a day, depending on the phase. Forced stuff done to males.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

ur mom

every night


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Mmmm said:


> You went deep there, I thought we were just talking about masturbation.


We were just talking about masturbation.... hmmm.... buuut.... h_Mmmm_.... the more I talk with a woman about it, the more I gotta masturbate! xDDDD

* *




Damn, it's always the man's fault, isn't it? According to Jacques Lacan, men fetishize women buy projecting onto them "phallic"/masculine qualities. So when a woman writes that she's got this crazy libido, we, crazy men, start to delude ourselves into believing she's as protective or strong as our mother we had perceived to be. As if the two sexes were equals for the relationship to be secure (like it is with two men). Without that fantasy I doubt we'd perceive women desirable. Because in reality, no matter how much libido a woman may have, it's always the man's job to protect her. And with really beautiful women there's a lot of competition, risk involved. Hence, I can't talk about masturbation, with a woman, without going deep bc the prospect of sex (that emerges in my mind) always entails the prospect of death.

If the relationship is not sanctioned and supported by society, then , legally, it is vulnerable to interference, disruption. I've been wondering about how much is a man's responsibility to support the cohesion of a civil society (where couples aren't afraid). And I think women have as much responsibility too... like a Gen-Xer, twice divorced careerist powermom. She's got the dough, hoarded through the years but downtown keeps creeping into the suburbs and without a healthy network of friends the relationship ends up as mutual parasitism.


And yes, we were talking only about masturbation... but perhaps the conservative religious (I've never identified with) knew better what prosthetics (laws of ethics) to provide for what evolution hasn't finished yet (biological sexual disparities). That perhaps its unethical to divorce the topic of masturbation from "love" since no matter how we believe in level-headedness about it, rational control over it


Mmmm said:


> never have expected to find the perfect person [...] I do believe that we can have a relationship where equality of rights is possible [...] a partnership, where we work together, so that no one burdens the other. [...] treat me with respect, consideration, honesty, & kindness. I never expect something from an SO that I'm not willing to give in return.


, even just average relationships do fall apart if they start on little more than lust. So perhaps it's not ethical, harmonic with the larger society if certain strata don't follow sexual discourse up with realism (in order to avoid men irresponsibly jump into flings). Like in this case. Maybe I should've checked people's Gen?-indicators more often, but encountering your mom or dad write about their masturbation kinks on a mostly Gen Y site still comes across as kinda weird. As if you too had succumbed to the "only hookups and nothing more" culture of the millennials.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Neokortex said:


> Same here. I dunno if it's E1 related but the ridiculous amount of make-up, cosmetics and artifice involved with capturing sex annoys me as hell. Hence, I stick to r/gonewild or there could be a better one, r/normalnudes in which unfortunately men overpopulate the female posts but at least they try to forego lens distortion.
> 
> Yeah, it is a mood killer... too bad they don't have the proper indexing because real sex with real people can be sooo interesting. When you see their personalities involved. I have some culled and I enjoy the most when they also talk with each other beyond the silent gymnastics. What's it called? Literature porn? Women read parts from a book while stimulated from underneath... and they kept losing control - there you have the frustration, the female "struggle."
> 
> Yeah, it is a waste of time. I keep collecting and it's still not enough. Problem is, they don't allow the separation of commercial and non-commercial porn because they gotta advertise the former. There's this lovehomeporn.com but it's pay-per-view; however, there's a growing collection of them elsewhere.


Yeah gonewildaudio on reddit is better than porn a lot of the time.....ideally there would be the visuals of porn with the audio of GWA but it seems like most of the time, you have to choose one or the other (fake video vs authentic audio). And yes there is some digging with GWA as well, it's just not going down a rabbit hole the way filtering through porn is. :crazy:

Another thing with porn a lot of the "real sex with real people" these days seems to be cuckold porn (watch someone's wife get fucked), or someone's pregnant wife... and those aren't really fetishes I have either. So to get into that I have to mentally block out the fact that it's someone else's wife (I don't even bother with the pregnant stuff) and just focus on the realism of it. Which again becomes too much mental gymnastics.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

The smell of my gfs feet really gets me going. Tonight its like a wet dog/old cheese smell and I'm on the edge as we speak.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

I actually don't and never have.


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

Epic Love said:


> I actually don't and never have.


I'm trying out for this team.

I'm kidding but I am over it.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Gonewildaudio? Wut? D Aren't those people doing scripted ASMRs there? "[Daddy][denial]" improvisations? What do you mean by


ninjahitsawall said:


> Yeah gonewildaudio on reddit is better than porn a lot of the time[...] it seems like most of the time, you have to choose one or the other (fake video vs authentic audio). And yes there is some digging with GWA as well, *it's just not going down a rabbit hole the way filtering through porn is*. :crazy:


? My problem with these is that a lot of the the Social instinct/contra-flow comes across and that annoys me - they perform or talk out to a wider audience, instead of just 1-on-1. The orgasm is real but the filler talk leading up to it is just a thinly veiled pretext.


> Another thing with porn a lot of the "real sex with real people" these days seems to be cuckold porn (watch someone's wife get fucked), or someone's pregnant wife... and those aren't really fetishes I have either. So to get into that I have to mentally block out the fact that it's someone else's wife (I don't even bother with the pregnant stuff) and just focus on the realism of it. Which again becomes too much mental gymnastics.


I haven't noticed cuckold being associated with "real sex with real people." There are a good number of swinger stuff out there but for me it depends on the woman and the men... if they are fat farts, greedy office pit bulls, then no. There's one particular case I know of from pornhub where the guy (ENTP) allows her (ESFP) to cuckold him in one vid and she does it in another. What bothers me, though, is this obsession with blowjobs. It's like, a hefty 70% of amateur porn is people filming their gf "slaving away" underneath. I just can't bend my mind around that crap. To me it automatically makes the woman look like a dumb hoe... of course that's just my prejudice. There's sickeningly too much of it - according to my taste.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

By the way, I have a Discord server where you could actually post what you masturbate to. :wink:

https://discord.gg/Mf8Txma

Post it in the #freak-stuff channel there!


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

My own fantasies. 

How often - varies.

Sometimes it's to these old erotic French & Italian films from the 70s, novels & stories written online, cartoon porn (manga/hentai), pornography, sexting & audio ... is there really much else. 

I try to not use porn as I don't think it's a good thing and I always found most of it quite vulgar or lacking. For my mind, the videos are as good as the acting, which mostly sucks. I just can't get off on bad porn, or degradation. Every once in a while there's a gem though. It takes a lot of looking - which is desensitizing (& I really don't like becoming desensitized to things I think are wrong or would have a visceral reaction to normally.)


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Hypaspist said:


> The mechanical process of stimulation.


Wonder if that's an Se thing


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Sometimes I masturbate daily, like going to the bathroom. It's the Se thing of taking care of a physical need, and I don't find physical needs funny after living in Los Angeles and seeing bad neighborhoods and taking train rides through them to my work, I reconnected with my twelve year old self needing The Woods and realizing those ghetto people needed the woods too, and without it, they were mad and sad. What if we are animals? SO WHAT? SO WHAT IF WE ARE AFFECTED BY OUR NATURAL ENVIRONMENT? Trees and masturbation, it doesn't make us less human, the rumor that this made us less human is killing us!

Music, light, trees, sex, those things affect us, we are mammals. We never should have become so obsessed with our body being a separate thing from our souls. Maybe my ideal self doesn't love trains in Los Angeles, but what if she does? We need sunsets, we need flowers, we need food. I'm a vegan...and it's funny, I constantly conflict with "we need meat" assholes, but I wonder sometimes if it's because they literally have nothing else to connect them to the sensual, natural world. As a vegan I enjoy food, I enjoy nature, I enjoy sex, if I enjoyed NOTHING, would I be less likely to be vegan? I read recently that Type A personalities take NO JOY from their discipline and working life. If a person takes no joy from anything they do, their cubicle, etc...of course, they resent you for taking away their simple murder. Blood simple. They regret you remove the animal.

Oh gosh I've gotten quite carried away here, I know I was supposed to say something like Ryan Reynolds, but honestly I masturbate to my own thoughts and mostly about people I know. BY FULL MOON.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Before sleep, usually to my own sexual fantasies. Or I recall sexy women I saw during the day.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

*What do you masturbate to? 

*I see lots of examples on this thread but something evades me. Is it possible to masturbate keeping one's mind completely blank? I would like to separate the physical from the mental. Is there some mental process that must enter the mind to pull this activity off? If so it could provide a clue as to the meaning of this mysterious endeavor.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

I wonder how often single guys tend to wank. I've seen some guys say they can't go without sex, some even to the point that they absolutely must have someone to sleep with once a week at least. Others say they've got to blow a load once a day at least, even if only a self-digital one.

I've probably gone close to two weeks, at which point I get a nocturnal ejection. 4-5 days happens often enough, though less these days. The older I get, the more I need that shit. Life, eh.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I wonder how often single guys tend to wank. I've seen some guys say they can't go without sex, some even to the point that they absolutely must have someone to sleep with once a week at least. Others say they've got to blow a load once a day at least, even if only a self-digital one.
> 
> I've probably gone close to two weeks, at which point I get a nocturnal ejection. 4-5 days happens often enough, though less these days. The older I get, the more I need that shit. Life, eh.


You may not believe this, but when I was in college I never masturbated. I went to an all male college, never saw a girl. I commuted to that college from home so I was extremely isolated, naive and stupid. I got erections in high school but didn't know what to do with them. I call this the male counterpart of a so called "frigid woman." Hard to believe I know. When I got to grad school it was away from home and I took a great deal of interest in the opposite sex. The night or two before a heavy date I was to have I had an enormous wet dream. (None in college so how do you explain that?) The next night I had another wet dream but less fluid. Maybe I shouldn't say "dream" as there was no dream ... only fluid.

I realize I might have been very rare, but it's an odd history that might explain the very nature of sexual interest at the physical vs psychological level. Today I am married and "normal" now, but so what? I have more to say about all this but I'd like to see if anyone has any comment. I'm still interested on the nature of psychological stimulation.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> I got erections in high school but didn't know what to do with them. I call this the male counterpart of a so called "frigid woman." Hard to believe I know.


That does beggar belief, but I take your word for it.



> Maybe I shouldn't say "dream" as there was no dream ... only fluid.


:laughing:



> I realize I might have been very rare, but it's an odd history that might explain the very nature of sexual interest at the physical vs psychological level. Today I am married and "normal" now, but so what? I have more to say about all this but I'd like to see if anyone has any comment. I'm still interested on the nature of psychological stimulation.


I went years with no masturbation or sex in high school/junior college/college, but it did result in regular noctural emissions. Whenever I go, say, 1.5-2 weeks with no sex or masturbation, I wet my bed. It's no fun obviously so I don't do it anymore, I wank when I need to. The tip also gets impractically sensitive if it gets no action for extended periods of time, making sex tricky once I do have it (I'm uncircumcised, this is obviously a non-issue for circumcised guys).


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

BigApplePi said:


> You may not believe this, but when I was in college I never masturbated.


I never masturbated before 18. I was a serious Christian in my early teens, and I believed MB is a sin. At 16 I lost my faith, but still didn't MB because I didn't have the habit, and I thought it's gross. At 18 I did it once, as an experiment, and then I couldn't stop repeating it every 2 or 3 nights


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> That does beggar belief, but I take your word for it.


Which part is doubtful as I can elaborate?




> I went years with no masturbation or sex in high school/junior college/college, but it did result in regular noctural emissions. Whenever I go, say, 1.5-2 weeks with no sex or masturbation, I wet my bed. It's no fun obviously so I don't do it anymore, I wank when I need to. The tip also gets impractically sensitive if it gets no action for extended periods of time, making sex tricky once I do have it (I'm uncircumcised, this is obviously a non-issue for circumcised guys).


When I was in college (isolated) I had no nocturnal emissions that I recall. What is interesting though is had no fantasies of sex (that I recall). I was too occupied with studies. (It's actually complicated.) That raises the important question of, are fantasies NECESSARY for emissions? So do you recall any of those during your high school/junior college/college?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> Which part is doubtful as I can elaborate?


Not knowing what to do about a boner. I started getting them at 9, and it instantly felt good to touch it. I did figure out pretty quickly that you were best off touching yourself in a bathroom with the door locked, but it's hard to imagine that you wouldn't know what to do about a boner. Again, not saying I don't believe you, I just can't imagine that it'd be very common. Maybe it's trickier if you're older when you start having them? Maybe little boys have fewer inhibitions, IDK.



> When I was in college (isolated) I had no nocturnal emissions that I recall. What is interesting though is had no fantasies of sex (that I recall). I was too occupied with studies. (It's actually complicated.) That raises the important question of, are fantasies NECESSARY for emissions? So do you recall any of those during your high school/junior college/college?


I virtually never remember my dreams, and certainly didn't back then, so I have no idea what sort of dreams I had. I have no doubt that they were wet however, based on the glimpses I have had of the odd dream here & there. My imagination is more over- than underpowered, and I can easily get off on my imagination alone. That's how I would do it as a kid, didn't have access to porn or anything ... just imagined stuff. I started masturbating at 9 and stopped at 15, for religious reasons.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

RoseTylerFan said:


> I never masturbated before 18. I was a serious Christian in my early teens, and I believed MB is a sin. At 16 I lost my faith, but still didn't MB because I didn't have the habit, and I thought it's gross. At 18 I did it once, as an experiment, and then I couldn't stop repeating it every 2 or 3 nights


I started masturbating when I was 14. I started watching porn (softcore) when I was 12. Hardcore at 13.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Not knowing what to do about a boner. I started getting them at 9, and it instantly felt good to touch it. I did figure out pretty quickly that you were best off touching yourself in a bathroom with the door locked, but it's hard to imagine that you wouldn't know what to do about a boner. Again, not saying I don't believe you, I just can't imagine that it'd be very common. Maybe it's trickier if you're older when you start having them? Maybe little boys have fewer inhibitions, IDK.


You said you are uncircumcised while I am. That provides an initial clue. My circumstances are a little (more than a little) unusual. When I was seven and uncircumcised, I must have felt the skin stimulation (phallic stage according to Freud). When I needed to pee instead of going to the trouble of going all the way upstairs to the bathroom I went in the living room behind my mother's easy chair. What do you expect from a seven year old? I don't remember this specifically but I remember of it and know it happened. My parents didn't take too fondly of this and decided to have me circumcised at age seven. I assume this was not too common. I recall standing up in the bathtub when my mother took the bandages off. I was horrified. Instead of a what was there before there was a raw glans exposed. I could not forget this and never wanted to touch it. In my mind it would be like to you taking a razor blade and passing it across my eyeball. Not too appealing. Stupid parents one could say. Anyway that better explains why I would not want to touch anywhere near the end of my penis. 





> I virtually never remember my dreams, and certainly didn't back then, so I have no idea what sort of dreams I had. I have no doubt that they were wet however, based on the glimpses I have had of the odd dream here & there. My imagination is more over- than underpowered, and I can easily get off on my imagination alone. That's how I would do it as a kid, didn't have access to porn or anything ... just imagined stuff. I started masturbating at 9 and stopped at 15, for religious reasons.


I didn't mean sleeping dreams. I meant waking fantasies connected with either one's sex organs or with sexual activities. Do you recall ANY of those during your period of abstinence? I ask that because if you did that could explain nocturnal emissions. I claim for myself I had NO such emissions and no such fantasies during my period of isolation. I assume my body simply absorbed them. 


It's possible we may get a better handle on the distinction between the mental from the physical by asking females here. Why and how would they be that different from males?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> Stupid parents one could say.


Ouch! Jesus! No wonder... Holy shit. Glad you've recovered, but that must have been immensely traumatising. Holy effin' cow.



> I didn't mean sleeping dreams. I meant waking fantasies connected with either one's sex organs or with sexual activities. Do you recall ANY of those during your period of abstinence? I ask that because if you did that could explain nocturnal emissions. I claim for myself I had NO such emissions and no such fantasies during my period of isolation. I assume my body simply absorbed them.


I had a religious revelation at 15, and decided to avoid all desires of the flesh. Whenever a lustful thought would arise, I'd fight it until it went away. So I didn't allow myself to fantasise at all, and I was really, _really_ good at it. I once had to sit through a 2.5-hour bus ride with porn playing on the bus TVs, and I got through that, too.

I gave up on that crazy shit in my 20s, but while I was doing it, I would kick every single lustful thought and impulse into the dirt faster than a cat can fart. Repeatedly, until they left me alone.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

BigApplePi said:


> *What do you masturbate to?
> 
> *I see lots of examples on this thread but something evades me. Is it possible to masturbate keeping one's mind completely blank? I would like to separate the physical from the mental. Is there some mental process that must enter the mind to pull this activity off? If so it could provide a clue as to the meaning of this mysterious endeavor.


Depends what you mean by "blank mind".

Whether I'm masturbating or not, my mind is never silent, there's always something rattling around in my thoughts. I've never had any luck meditating for that reason.

But I masturbate _to_ nothing on occasion, like I'm not focused and my mind wanders in the same manner that it always does throughout the day.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

crazitaco said:


> Depends what you mean by "blank mind".
> Whether I'm masturbating or not, my mind is never silent, there's always something rattling around in my thoughts. I've never had any luck meditating for that reason.


Okay. Change "blank mind" to non-sexual mind. Now I'm wondering if my question makes any sense. It's like asking can if eat some delicious food and not pay any attention to the food. It's hard to ask the right question. I think what I'm trying to do is separate a physical act which is suppose to be pleasurable from psychological thoughts. It's like saying can you have an orgasm and think about baseball or the queen of England? If the answer is no you can't do that, it means there is a mystery thing in your brain which is different from physical masturbation.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

BigApplePi said:


> Okay. Change "blank mind" to non-sexual mind. Now I'm wondering if my question makes any sense. It's like asking can if eat some delicious food and not pay any attention to the food. It's hard to ask the right question. I think what I'm trying to do is separate a physical act which is suppose to be pleasurable from psychological thoughts. It's like saying can you have an orgasm and think about baseball or the queen of England? If the answer is no you can't do that, it means there is a mystery thing in your brain which is different from physical masturbation.


I probably wouldn't think about baseball or the queen of england since those are boring topics, but basically yes. One could also eat delicious food and still enjoy it while being distracted. Its just ends up being subconsciously enjoyed, like how one might listen to a tv in the background and partially be thinking about the plot while more focused on, say, playing a video game or drawing a picture.

Now, I don't always do it, but some days my brain is going a hundred miles an hour with some new idea and I decide to casually shower masturbate just because its habit. So I might masturbate while trying to flesh out (lol) my idea for a new video game mod, for example.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

BigApplePi said:


> Okay. Change "blank mind" to non-sexual mind. Now I'm wondering if my question makes any sense. It's like asking can if eat some delicious food and not pay any attention to the food. It's hard to ask the right question. I think what I'm trying to do is separate a physical act which is suppose to be pleasurable from psychological thoughts. It's like saying can you have an orgasm and think about baseball or the queen of England? If the answer is no you can't do that, it means there is a mystery thing in your brain which is different from physical masturbation.


If I'm in a very bad mood, and masturbate in order to relax, then it's possible for me to start MB without sexy thoughts. But later I start to think of some attractive woman anyway. I don't think I ever had an orgasm thinking about baseball or Theresa May.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

RoseTylerFan said:


> If I'm in a very bad mood, and masturbate in order to relax, then it's possible for me to start MB without sexy thoughts. But later I start to think of some attractive woman anyway. I don't think I ever had an orgasm thinking about baseball or Theresa May.


Think about this. Making love with another person in a general sense is a union with an evolutionary purpose. Masturbation should have a lot of those ingredients missing only the physical contact with a partner. That makes it a complex process.

If one is feeling bad, engaging in a pleasant process would assuage that bad feeling. Not surprising. It's just that masturbation only begins that way. It leads up to something more. That is a release of an orgasmic buildup. Maybe it is a reward to oneself. Or maybe it is the reward of a union or procession of a fantasized object or person. I'm not sure. I see a mystery there. 

The title of this thread is, "What do you masturbate to?" I want to know if that union with an outside entity (necessarily a fantasy) must be there. Maybe I'm not asking this right but it's the best I can do for now.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

BigApplePi said:


> The title of this thread is, "What do you masturbate to?" * I want to know if that union with an outside entity (necessarily a fantasy) must be there*. Maybe I'm not asking this right but it's the best I can do for now.


For me, it always exists. I don't have to imagine sexual intercourse, it's enough to imagine an attractive woman's belly and breasts.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

A few times a day in my current mode if there is no sex


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Last time was yesterday, after a month of abstinence, to a vid of a woman with an oral fixation giving a blowjob. Had to make myself focus on my studies instead of thinking of a certain someone, this helped, although only for the evening.



RoseTylerFan said:


> For me, it always exists. I don't have to imagine sexual intercourse, it's enough to imagine an attractive woman's belly and breasts.


Actually, I didn't even look at the vid, I pretty much got off to the memory of my crush's face and lips.. The feeling of care that she gives is always lingering around me, and is turning me the hell on.


----------



## midnightdance (Mar 21, 2017)

Usually solo male amateur
About every 3 days


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ecchi said:


> Describe what you masturbate to and how often you do it, pls.
> 
> If you have specific porn videos, you could paste their exact title (without linking) for others. I'll tell you some if others share theirs.
> 
> For me: Asses. And at least once per day.


Hot skinny blondes like Abigaile Johnson, once every other day.


----------



## theshowgoeson (Jul 15, 2011)

Yuno said:


> I don't masturbate. I'm demisexual. Personally, I can't get even aroused without having deep emotional bond with someone.


I partly identify with that. I can, but I get rock hard on another level if I love her. Nice trait for a girl to have.. its like a supergene for a faithful girlfriend


----------



## theshowgoeson (Jul 15, 2011)

lets see, feet, footjobs, blowjobs, fantasy, anal, and everyday

"girlfriend sucks cock in the pose"


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Neokortex said:


> Gonewildaudio? Wut? D Aren't those people doing scripted ASMRs there? "[Daddy][denial]" improvisations? What do you mean by
> ? My problem with these is that a lot of the the Social instinct/contra-flow comes across and that annoys me - they perform or talk out to a wider audience, instead of just 1-on-1. The orgasm is real but the filler talk leading up to it is just a thinly veiled pretext.


Agreed lol that's kinda what I mean.. I look for the unscripted more "vanilla" stuff which sometimes seems not very common...haha. 

I just find that with porn I end up spending more time digging through a lot of what I don't like than actually watching (or watching and getting turned off and disgusted by something, so having to keep looking...). So it's sort of a mood killer. Er..boner killer. haha.



> I haven't noticed cuckold being associated with "real sex with real people." There are a good number of swinger stuff out there but for me it depends on the woman and the men... if they are fat farts, greedy office pit bulls, then no. There's one particular case I know of from pornhub where the guy (ENTP) allows her (ESFP) to cuckold him in one vid and she does it in another. What bothers me, though, is this obsession with blowjobs. It's like, a hefty 70% of amateur porn is people filming their gf "slaving away" underneath. I just can't bend my mind around that crap. To me it automatically makes the woman look like a dumb hoe... of course that's just my prejudice. There's sickeningly too much of it - according to my taste.


haha in many cases if I look up amateur porn it seems like a good chunk of it is cuckold porn. But yes I agree about the blowjob obsession.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Agreed lol that's kinda what I mean.. I look for the unscripted more "vanilla" stuff which sometimes seems not very common...haha.
> 
> I just find that with porn I end up spending more time digging through a lot of what I don't like than actually watching (or watching and getting turned off and disgusted by something, so having to keep looking...). So it's sort of a mood killer. Er..boner killer. haha.


I don't have a problem with that, i have my stash that comes in handy if i want to quickly "get it up." xDDD Problem is with wasting time... 



> haha in many cases if I look up amateur porn it seems like a good chunk of it is cuckold porn. But yes I agree about the blowjob obsession.


Browser cookies, I guess? I don't remember cuckold porn showing up much for me, unless I was searching for it. Now I've found a more candid GWaudio submission but in this one she doesn't talk much, her personality is not coming through. I'm just too darn used to visuals that I had to check her profile, then I see only one pic heavily cropped. Do you never wonder if you're getting off to someone who doesn't look half a good as you imagined?

Oh, now I see I have to look for stuff that doesn't have the index "script fill." Oh, what's this? "Ramblefap," LOL, this might be my thing XDDD!!

Oh, and update: pornhub, there are these models appearing... people doing it for money... not the most intimate but some look voluptuous, as I like it.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

Ecchi said:


> Describe what you masturbate to and how often you do it, pls.


I don't.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Neokortex said:


> There's one particular case I know of from pornhub where the guy (ENTP) allows her (ESFP) to cuckold him in one vid and she does it in another.


Title of the video NOW!


----------



## ZiLi (Mar 26, 2019)

Weird thread. Wanking means ones sex life is literally dead. So solution? Go outside, where there are women and just invite the first one where ever she needs to be to feel comfortable enough to passionately undress and slowly push her buttons till she will demand the intercourse. I mean, sure dragging the elephant takes you 1 sec to make it happen, but why not invest 5min more if you live in a town and have a go with some one who is not part of your own body?

When I did do that though it was thinking of a girl who i was in love with that lived on another continent. Really nice sparky, spankable breasts too. Really genuine tested connection too. Great supportive, deep woman. Nothing like a pair of long legs with natural almost headsize set of watermelons. Never slept with her either which is interesting. Maybe I was postponeing her for marriage. "Those were the days my friend"

Anyway. For all you wankers out there. Women generally want sex more than us. If you get the vibe right, like really right, shit like ditching her bf or husband right there and then for 5min with you in your car WILL happen. Or really heavily weird and outrageously both disgusting and even more so disturbing shit like pregnant women, nuns and mothers will blow you and take you in with no rubber literally anywhere at. When that type of stuff happens to you, youll understand the truest primitive nature of humsn kind. And. That women are only after that seed. They dont give a fuck about us after that seed is in there in net reality. They are after the kids and we serve as a tool for insemination, pleasure, social status and the material and physical security. We, lads, are the bitches of our own women. Its that they make it appear inverse


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Ecchi said:


> Title of the video NOW!


Na, it got removed. I had one of his vids bookmarked but I had renamed the bookmark title so I don't have his channel's or the vid's name. But lately I've seen the video of the cuckolding appearing on some other site. It would have been better, tho, with the preceding vid where he grants her to do it. I've seen his other vids too and they didn't have a good dynamic, as both being extroverts and entitled.



midnightdance said:


> Usually solo male amateur
> About every 3 days


what's a "solo male amateur?" DD I'm afraid I'm too dumb for this. Could you explain, pleeeezz? DD



Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I once had to sit through a 2.5-hour bus ride with porn playing on the bus TVs, and I got through that, too.


 Wuuuut?!!! Holy molasses! How did that happen?! What bus travel service forces travelers stuck in the bus to watch porn for almost 3 hours???? XDDDDD


> So I didn't allow myself to fantasise at all, and I was really, _really_ good at it.


Ha, that's why I started over again. I was so good, it got me bored. DD


----------

